# Guardian Weekend article: Gay Parenting - it's complicated



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2012/apr/20/gay-parenting-emma-brockes

/links


----------



## overDAbridge (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Nat,

I met u through one of the clinics years ago, you chatted to my partner and I, good to see you on FF.

Did u see the up dated link asking about the legal status of the company sending sperm to homes in the UK?

It seems its cheaper to go to a clinic but was interested to know how they are managing to get round the law.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234002.10

Bridge x


----------



## Estcherry (Dec 13, 2011)

It was great to see an article about LGBT parenting - I was a big bemused why they chose to focus on American couples, it would have been great to hear about recent stories in the UK... i guess you can't have everything!

E


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

An interesting article but don't bother with the comments - totally depressing!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

The comments sections for newspaper articles are _always _so depressing.  .

I read the mag and also wondered why they were American. Enjoyed it tho


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I read and enjoyed the article, I did wonder why the parents were American but then anything that shows the general public, and tries to educate them is a bonus! Can you imagine what the comments would have been had it been the Daily Mail!  once again thanks Natalie


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

A really interesting read, thanks for the link.

I avoided the comments!!


----------

